# corsa extra vs corsa 01



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

Haven't ridden an SLX bike in 20 years. However, my impression back then was that it wasn't very stiff for 180 lbs. Do you think that a corsa 01 would be much stiffer? Love the Merckx steel machines and want to pull the trigger on a new one. What do you think corsa SLX, or corsa 01 Deda Zero Uno? Much of a weight diffeence between the two?


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

waterford said:


> Haven't ridden an SLX bike in 20 years. However, my impression back then was that it wasn't very stiff for 180 lbs. Do you think that a corsa 01 would be much stiffer? Love the Merckx steel machines and want to pull the trigger on a new one. What do you think corsa SLX, or corsa 01 Deda Zero Uno? Much of a weight diffeence between the two?


The SLX bike is probably lighter by default. The tubes are thinner and smaller. I had a Corsa 0.1 and loved it. It was stiff, lively and rode like a freaking dream on rough roads. It's the one bike I truly regret getting rid of! (bangs head on desk). The 0.1 has a ovalized downtube and they used the Max BB shell on them. They are pretty stout in the bottom end. 

It may be called blasphemy, but I also got rid of the steel fork. Well, the UPS man did it for me when the bike was coming back from paint. I put a straight Profile BSC on it and it rode better. The front was stiffened considerably and the bike felt very balanced.

Get the 0.1. You really can't go wrong with a steel Merckx.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well I won't hold it against ya*

but you should have the fork painted to match or at least do a Molteni Orange to Natural CF fade.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*corsa*

I haven't ridden a Corsa SLX, but I've owned a Zero Uno for about three years. I can't imagine why anyone would need anything stiffer in the BB. I weigh 190+ and have never noticed the slightest bit of flex. It is a great handling bike and very solid, but it's not light. Mine weighs about 22 lb. in size 57 with Ultegra group, Open Pro wheels and chrome steel fork. If the Zero Uno is any lighter than SLX, the differences are very minor. My frame and fork weighed about 6 lb. when I checked before before building up the frame.


----------

